# Rescue Kitten



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

On the 4th we found a tiny emaciated, dehydrated four week old kitten in our garage. He weighed 15oz. We got him on some goat milk and wet down organic cat food. He now weighs two pounds and is doing great. I have no idea how he was even alive because of the predators we have here. To put it into perspective we moved here with five cats and four of which were outdoor and only had two within a month due to coyotes. His name is Seven.


















He loves to fall asleep in my brothers arms.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Awww! What a little doll baby!


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Great name! Two of my rescue cats are Nein and Tein. Whats the story behind your cats name?


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

Dayna said:


> Great name! Two of my rescue cats are Nein and Tein. Whats the story behind your cats name?


He is our seventh cat not including temporary rescues and I wanted something out of the ordinary.


----------



## Texas.girl (Dec 20, 2011)

Back on Christmas day 2009 a cat showed up at an elderly neighbor's house. This cat tried to come inside so my neighbor thinks someone just dumped her. Well she got pregnant and had a litter that March. 3 girls survived. A town in a nearby county has a montly market days event and I just happened to be passing through on a market day and stopped. Saw a shelter booth and started asking how much it costs to fix a cat, let alone 4. I never did get an answer but did get a scholarship that covered the cost of getting all 4 spayed. I kept 2 of the kittens (9 months old by then) and returned the momma cat (who they named Chrissy) and one kitten. Love my kitties and love giving animals a home. You have a cutie pie there.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

xymenah said:


> He is our seventh cat not including temporary rescues and I wanted something out of the ordinary.


LOL our cats were our 9th and 10th pets. Too cute!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh my goodness Seven is a doll alright!
A few yrs ago my daughter brought me two very young kittens; maybe 4 weeks.
I syringed them goat milk. One of them is a Wonderful barn kitty. Her brother we call Barn Potato.


----------



## MOgoatlady (Oct 23, 2012)

I love the name seven...most especially because that kitten is lucky you found it, and seven is a lucky number . That poor blankie in the first pic doesn't look so lucky though! What a doll


----------



## .:Linz:. (Aug 25, 2011)

He's adorable!


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

This is my old foster kitten, Hope. Her mom was shot after she killed some chickens. This girl survived three weeks alone. I found her on our barn floor by a feed bin. She was skin and bones, and sick as can be. She had no strength and couldn't even raise her head. I brought her inside, and after three weeks, this is how wonderful she looked. She later got a home with one of my 4H kids and is happy an FAT.


----------



## KarmakeeFarm (Jun 3, 2012)

I had a Zeiben which is german for 7 as she had 7 spots-she was also a rescue but i had to put her down as she had such an infestation of worms that she had a "sterile" stomach-according to the vet-no matter how much yogurt and probo we gave her she couldnt keep food down and also had stool so runny it "fell" out of her-she was such a sweetie pie too 
Glad your kitten is doing so well!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

What an adorable cat.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

very cute, Aww, you did a great job


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

Just thought I'd give an update. His name in now Steve and he is the life of the party around here.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Awww he's adorable!


----------

